# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Donne poisson rouge 10 ans

## Mirette28

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Billy
*Type:* Poisson
						
						
*Âge:* 13 ans 
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						 Chats,
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 92 - Hauts-de-Seine
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées





 Bonjour, nous avons depuis presque déjà 10 ans un poisson rouge ramené dune fête foraine, son compagnon de bassin est mort il y a 3 ans. Notre ami est donc seul dans un aquarium de 30 L, je nai pas la place den mettre un plus grand. Il grossit à vue dil, va très bien, nous laimons vraiment beaucoup et il,fait partie de la famille mais je pense quil serait mieux dans un plus grand aquarium avec dautres congénères, jai lu que ces animaux aimaient la compagnie...

Je vous remercie de votre réponse, 
Nous habitons à CLAMART 92
Cordialement, 



Bonjour, nous avons depuis presque déjà 10 ans un poisson rouge qui est noir dailleurs, ramené dune fête foraine, son compagnon de bassin est mort il y a 3 ans. Notre ami est donc seul dans un aquarium de 30 L, je nai pas la place den mettre un plus grand. Il grossit à vue dil, va très bien, est très beau, nous laimons beaucoup mais je pense quil serait mieux dans un plus grand aquarium avec dautres congénères, jai lu que ces animaux aimaient la compagnie... il doit sennuyer et continue de grandir...
Nous cherchons donc des personnes attentionnées pour le recueillir.
Je vous remercie de votre réponse, 
Nous habitons à CLAMART 92
Cordialement, 

Stéphanie Quennessen

----------


## aurore27

Bonjour Stéphanie,

1 poisson rouge ne peut vivre qu'avec ceux de son espèce et à plusieurs. Pourquoi ne pas essayer de lui trouver un nouveau compagnon à acclimater par étape que vous intégreriez à votre aquarium actuel ?

----------


## Ioko

Un et a plus forte raison 2 poissons rouges ne peuvent vivre dans un 30 l,c est minuscule  :: 

Le mieux serait d attendre mai et la fin du confinement pour lui trouver un bassin

----------


## superdogs

Clamart, ce n'est pas si loin de là :

https://www.francetvinfo.fr/animaux/...s_2901201.html

https://www.lepoint.fr/sciences-natu...16686_1924.php

Par contre, il n'est pas certain que vous arriviez à les joindre en ce moment. Les coordonnées sont en bas du deuxième lien.

J'espère que vous n'allez pas lui faire de mal.............

----------


## Ioko

S il a vécu 10 ans dans cet aquarium,dont 7 seul,il n y a aucune urgence

Il faut un bassin pour un poisson rouge commun,s il vient d une foire ce doit etre cette éspèce,mais en cette période de confinement rien n est possible

Aux beaux jours ce sera la bonne période pour l acclimater,tu devras alors lui chercher soit un particulier avec un bassin filtré,soit voir avec un club aquariophile,soit enfin demander a l aquarium de Paris s ils peuvent le prendre 

En attendant ne change rien,occupe toi de lui comme tu l as fait 10 ans !

----------


## ChatouPension

Laquarium de Paris en face de la Tour Eiffel est un refuge pour poissons rouges
Allez le déposer là bas à la fin du confinement

----------


## May-May

*Bonjour,

Annonce nettoyée.

L'auteur est venu chercher de l'aide et une solution pour Billy. En conséquence, merci de n'intervenir que pour aider en ce sens, et de garder vos jugements.*

----------


## Mirette28

> Bonjour Stéphanie,
> 
> 1 poisson rouge ne peut vivre qu'avec ceux de son espèce et à plusieurs. Pourquoi ne pas essayer de lui trouver un nouveau compagnon à acclimater par étape que vous intégreriez à votre aquarium actuel ?


Je nai pas la place den avoir 2, cest un aquarium de 30 l, je nai pas la place den mettre un plus grand et donc davoir un compagnon pour lui

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oui bien sûr c’est que je je cherche, mais il a toujours été dans un aquarium intérieur et je ne sais pas comment il supporterai l’exterieur

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Ce sont des carpes, l'extérieur correspond mieux à leur mode de vie tu sais.

----------


## doriant

il faudrait que son bassin soit chauffé en tt cas, parce que sil a tjrs connu un hiver a 20° c pas dit qu'il survive.

Il y a des aquariums de 54L/60L qui ne prennent pas bcp plus de place, de l'ordre de 20cm et 10cm de plus en L/l. Si c pas infaisable, il sera deja mieux.

----------


## Ioko

Il faudra l acclimater en bassin,donc attendre le mois de mai ,mais c est faisable
Ce sont,comme il a été dit plus haut,des carpes qui sont faites pour l exterieur,ils supportent mal la température de nos appartements,et peuvent vivre jusqu a 30 ans et dépasser les 40 cms,en aquarium ils se nanifient ,ou alors il faut un 1000 litres avec un système de rafraichissement l été !

----------


## Mirette28

Merci à tous pour vos conseils, j’irai voir à l’aquarium du Trocadéro après le confinement, sinon je vais vois l’es aquarium 50/60 L ou du coup je pourrais peut être lui mettre un compagnon
j’espère que tout va bien pour vous tous, en ce moment on a le temps ce s’occuper de plein de choses c’est l’avantage !

----------


## corinnebergeron

Comme tu dis !

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

> sinon je vais vois les aquarium 50/60 L ou du coup je pourrais peut être lui mettre un compagnon


L'intention est louable. 

Mais pour les poissons rouges, c'est 50/60l *minimum par poisson adulte* (et encore, vraiment vraiment minimum). Si tu veux lui mettre un compagnon, il te faut donc un aquarium de 100l *minimum*.

(un poisson rouge adulte, c'est vraiment "juste" une grosse carpe colorée, donc pas du tout adaptée pour un aquarium sur le long terme)

----------


## doriant

mirette les besoins d'espace sont très importants, et la filtration doit suivre. 50/60L ce sera tjrs mieux pr lui que ce qu'il a, mais si tu ne peux pas plus, a terme faudra envisager de le replacer, et surtout en attendant ne pas lui ajouter d'autre PR parce qu'il va encore plus etouffer qu'aujourdui, de restriction et de pollution, sans parler que 2individus ds un tt petit espace, faut qu'ils s'entendent sinon se stresseront.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Il sera mieux dans un 60 l mais seul

----------


## doriant

sinon ce sera pire que sa situation d'aujourdui.

----------


## Pandash

Bonjour, 
Je suis prête à accueillir Billy si vous n'avez pas trouvez de solution.
J'ai actuellement un aquarium de 60L interieur avec 1  poisson rouge de 10 ans.
Ce poisson, Sushi, vient lui aussi d'une fête foraine et a perdu son compagnon la semaine dernière.
Je suis véhiculée et pourras donc me déplacée si besoin.

----------


## Ioko

Franchement pour un PR il faut un bassin,et c est la bonne saison pour l acclimater
Tu peux voir avec l aquarium de Paris qui a du réouvrir,sinon passe une annonce sur un forum aquarioriophile ou demande a des clubs,il y en a en région parisienne ,un a Rueil 
L aquarium de 60 l ou meme 100 l n est pas adapté quitte a t en séparer autant que ce ne soit pas dans la mème galère,un PR commun peut atteindre 40 cms et vivre plus de 20 ans dans de bonnes conditions !

----------


## Segusia52

Moi, ce qui me sidère est que les fêtes foraines continent en toute impunité à donner illégalement en lot des poissons rouges et autres animaux.
Je rencontre le cas : je fonce direct à la police !

----------


## Ioko

J ai déja signalé une fois a une assoc.ils se sont déplacés mais ça n a rien changé

----------


## vera77

Bonjour
J ai un très grand bassin. Possibilite de l'accueillir.Il ne sera pas seul

----------


## ChatouPension

Bonsoir

est ce toujours d’actualité ?
j’ai un bassin et je peux l’accueillir 
je suis dans le 92 vers La Défense

----------


## Lapin masqué

Quel dommage ! Il y a des possibilités mais les personnes ne suivent pas leur post...

----------


## ChatouPension

Plus de nouvelles 
A t il été déposé à laquarelle de paris ?

----------


## Sydolice

Je les trouve vraiment en surpopulation, à l'aquarium de Paris ...

----------

